# New Edition Of Mythaxis



## reiver33 (Aug 24, 2017)

The latest edition of this on-line magazine is now out and the editor has been kind enough to include two of my stories;

_The Trumpets Of Jericho_ – grand theft, spaceship

_The Aldous Effect_ – some doors of perception swing both ways

www.mythaxis.co.uk

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 24, 2017)

Any plans to release an anthology of your short stories?


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 24, 2017)

Just counting the tales on Mythaxis over the years it would be over 100k words...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 25, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> Just counting the tales on Mythaxis over the years it would be over 100k words...



Then split it up into 2 ebook collections, and sell them at £2.99 each, instead one big one for £3.99. 

Just a thought - although I've bought a lot of the collections for your work, I'd be happier to just outright buy your own collected fiction.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 25, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 26, 2017)

I've made a quick tally; 102k on Mythaxis, not counting the current edition or a couple of stories under consideration. Plus the unpublished 'awkward children' in terms of length (between 11-17k) - another 68k - not including the 'Sergeant Cooper' stories (couple of segments in the narrative arc still to be written), currently 53k. I'm ignoring the stories in Third Flatiron anthologies as these were commercial publications and I can't remember the rights offhand.

On Amazon KDP, how would you keep the same title but split it between volume 1 & 2? As a subtitle?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 26, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> On Amazon KDP, how would you keep the same title but split it between volume 1 & 2? As a subtitle?



You could give each book a unique title, but treat them as part of a series and number accordingly. If the series name describes something of your genre or target market, that may be especially useful as that will be your subtitle.


----------



## reiver33 (Aug 27, 2017)

Possible titles;

The Reality Engine (or too similar to The Difference Engine?)
Truth & Other Upgrades
The Downloaded Soul


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 27, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> Possible titles;
> 
> The Reality Engine (or too similar to The Difference Engine?)
> Truth & Other Upgrades
> The Downloaded Soul



They all look fine to me - the bigger challenge might be a useful series title.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 27, 2017)

The Downloaded Soul...


----------



## reiver33 (Sep 3, 2017)

I'm thinking along these lines...


----------



## Overread (Sep 3, 2017)

I just want to chime in and say its great to hear that you're going to publish collected editions of your short stories. I oft feel that many an author lets too many short stories of worth get lost in notes or collected publications over the years. A wealth of writing to fans that can otherwise find it very hard to hunt them all down; especially as time passes and many might pass into obscurity (even big authors have this happen - to date many Discworld fans I know of have no knowledge of anything else Sir Terry published - even books like Dark Side of the Sun or his early writings of a sci-fi based diskworld)).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 3, 2017)

reiver33 said:


> View attachment 39181
> 
> I'm thinking along these lines...



I might suggest you simply give it the title "The Downloaded Soul" and then give the subtitle as "Collected Science Fiction short stories 1".

Then when you publish on Amazon, your book title is "The Downloaded Soul" and your series title is "Collected Science Fiction short stories" and your series number is "1".


----------

